# Oldies but Goodies - Battery/RC Installation in a Bachmann Shay by Tony Walsham



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony's done a marvelous job in documenting how to put Battery/RC into a variety of engines. Here's one for the Bachmann Shay.

Tony's Battery/RC installation in a Shay 


Search Terms - battery, radio control, RC, Shay, Bachmann, Tony Walsham, installation


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

This be correct. Hehehe


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This was the first one I did...and that's why it was right.


----------

